# ATV advice



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Looking to purchase a 2008 ATV. I have been looking really hard at the Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. I will be using it for moose/caribou hunting, plowing snow and for fun. I need a dependable and affordable rig. I think that the 500 will have enough power and the EFI would be good for the colder temps. The price is reasonable. Any advice?


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I took a chance last year and bought a Japanese Kei truck instead of a four wheeler or the Kubota RTV. The mini truck was $3500 and is amazing. If you want some more info, just PM me!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Honda ATV's have the reputation of being the most reliable, and highest resale value. I've had 2, and still have 1, a 2002 Honda Rubicon.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Roughriding Woody said:


> Looking to purchase a 2008 ATV. I have been looking really hard at the Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. I will be using it for moose/caribou hunting, plowing snow and for fun. I need a dependable and affordable rig. I think that the 500 will have enough power and the EFI would be good for the colder temps. The price is reasonable. Any advice?


Suzuki King Quad. Best rated ATV in both engine classes. Low incident of repair and very rugged.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If I was looking I would get anything but a Polaris, we nick named the Pul ur asses. Make sure you buy from a good dealer. I like Honda's and Kawasaki's myself. I would stay away from Polaris and Artic Cat. I do business with a lot of ATV dealers and that is what they told me when I was thinking of getting a 2 up unit. My wife put the end to that idea :<


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

Stick with your 4 most popular for all reasons. HONDA,YAMAHA,SUZUKI,KAWASAKI.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I bought a 2007 Artic Cat 400 last year, I know that it is smaller than a 500 but it does an awesome job. The price wasnt bad on it either. I looked at the polaris and the artic cat and I saved about 1500$ by going with Artic Cat. I have no problems with it and it out performs by brother in laws yamaha that he has.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Artic Cat may be going out of business so keep that in mind!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Where did you hear that at? I know a ton of guys down here in Texas that have Arctic Cat. Plus Bass Pro Shops sells them now in all their stores.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Mostly from the Snowmobile dealers. Artic Cat has had huge layoffs and have fallen off the face of the earth in the snowmobile market. With that in mind the ATV's aren't too far behind.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Here are a couple stories

http://www.powersportsbusiness.com/output.cfm?ID=1206199

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?BRD=1302&dept_id=181987&newsid=18862034&PAG=461&rfi=9

http://twincities.bizjournals.com/twincities/stories/2007/07/23/daily22.html?from_yf=1


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Just went through this process myself. This DVD, although marketed by Yamaha, helps clarify some differentiation.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/lifestylehome/home.aspx

Click on Grizzly 700 DVD Offer.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

No offense Mike I dont want to make people mad or cause a debate or hurt feelings. But companies lay people off every year. So I guess GM and Ford are going to being out of business to since they are laying people off too. Times have changed and with higher prices companies have to save money some where and unfortantly that comes with laying people off. I think ATVs sales are going to go down across the board for alot of manufacturers and people are going to get laid off. But that doesnt mean a company is going to go under. Arctic Cat makes a fine product for the money and if you compare them against polaris, yamaha and honda they are just as competititve. It just depends on personal preference I guess.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I disagree, because I cover the upper midwest (MN,IA,NE,SD,and ND)for a lawn mower company and discuss topics like this with my dealers. The strength of my dealers also involves the power sports side of their businesses so we always discuss that also. I can tell you that Arctic Cat dealers and their competition do not feel the same as you do. Snowmobile dealers really don't think Arctic Cat will make it. Their ATV sales will not be able to cover the losses on Sleds. The Arctic Cat 400cc ATV's have had problems with engines locking up in the cold up here. If I owned one and used it in the cold I would run it at 100/1 gas/oil mix.


----------



## chocolabguy (Jan 3, 2003)

I would encourage you to look at the Polaris. I own a 2003 Sportsman 500 HO. I use it to plow snow, haul deer and gear as well as the ocassional trail ride. It is not very sporty, but I did not buy it jump ditches and go 70 mph. I bought it to work mostly, and it does that well. I basically use like a small tractor- grade the drive, pull a brush hog, spray weeds in my set aside, etc. So far no problems! Just oil changes. My only complaint is the plastic racks that are tough to tie to, but the new models are considerably better. Just my 2 cents worth on a Polaris.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

My personal vote after riding most all the brands out there would be in this order.

1. CanAm 650 (Hands Down!)
2. Yamaha Grizzley 750 (Power Steering is great)
3. Polaris Sportsman 500 or up.

The reason for the Can Am in my top 3, the motor absolutely ROCKS! Hands down the best performance and torque of any of the brands I've used. Also their 4x4 is awesome. It's along the same lines as a Subaru car. If one wheel slips, it directs the power to one that's not. Also, the suspension on the Can Am is bar none the best for the independent front and rear travel. The travel is totally different than any other brand. The arms don't move straight up and down causing the wheels to touch the ground off center like all other brands.


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

txduckhunter said:


> I bought a 2007 Artic Cat 400 last year, I know that it is smaller than a 500 but it does an awesome job. The price wasnt bad on it either. I looked at the polaris and the artic cat and I saved about 1500$ by going with Artic Cat. I have no problems with it and it out performs by brother in laws yamaha that he has.


Compare them again in 5 years


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you all for great information. I am an avid Polaris guy and am still thinking about the 500 EFI. I kind of like what they have done with their plow system. I like the 2008 Honda FourTrax Foreman Rubicon and the '08 KingQuad 750AXi. 

I just need something that will pull out an animal, plow lots of snow, and take my butt down to Top Video. I need a work horse pretty much.

Joe


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Polaris does have a sweet plow system, my Dad has one and loves it. He has a 2006 500 Sportsman, when I have plowed with it I thought it could use a little more power. I am use to my Kawasaki Prairie 650 V-twin!


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I would not worry about Arctic Cat going out of business, they are not going anywhere. They are just having a slump just like every other manufacturer out there ( cars, trucks, atv's ect...)

If you are looking for a work horse then look no further than the Honda Rubicon. I have had honda's for the past 20 years and never once had a single issue with any of them. By far the most dependable ATV on the market. From one moose hunter to another I can vouch for the Honda when it come's to pulling out a bull or two. Nothing pulls out moose like a honda. I have had people hook there Polaris on to a moose only to burn the belt off it.

Buy the Honda, you will not regret it, plus if you buy the Rubicon you will love the fluid drive transmission. Here's a pic of mine....










And a picture of the bull I got and pulled out last year.....


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a 2001 Honda Rubicon. It has over 10,000 miles on it and has had no problems. I have towed a car several miles with it. I even used it the last couple of years to help pull trucks out of the mud at our hunt tests. I pulled a chevy suburban out of the mud last spring! The next quad I will buy is when Honda makes the Rubicon 500 with EFI. One other word of advice, no matter which quad you go with, DON'T get the big aggressive mud tires! Although they do look cool, the only thing they will do is help you get more stuck in the mud.


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

I ended up purchasing a Polaris 500 EFI Browning Edition. It was $300 dollars more than the basic 500 but has all the extras. Winch, camo, gunboot, and handwarmers. The dealer threw in an aluminum ramp as well.

Thanks for everyones input.

Joe


----------

